# How to remove ports used only for building other ports?



## artvolk (Apr 2, 2012)

Some ports use many other (exotic) ports during build, I get from this thread http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13883 that I can list buld and run dependencies. Here is a link to the relevant documentation page: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/makefile-depend.html

So here comes a question: how to quickly remove all build dependencies for all installed ports?

P.S. Side question, where I can get the raw information which *make run-depends-list* uses? For example, in Makefile for midnight commander I can't find any RUN_DEPENDS etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Zare (Apr 2, 2012)

```
http://www.freshports.org/ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves/
```


----------

